# Dior, Staffie x Hound, 18 months old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dior, Staffie x Hound, 18 months old



*Her Story: * Found stray in Kent as a young ?1-2 year old crossbreed

*Salient points: * Dior is houndy with a happy Staffie touch. She loves people and seems OK with dogs as far as our assessment has gone. Unassessed in a domestic situation.

*Advert:* Dior is a 'WHOW' a Super model as she stands and draws the attention to her remarkably beautiful body. Then she relaxes, smiles and comes over and becomes "just" the 'plain old cross breed' ... the girl next door! She has young energy which needs more attention, expression and tutoring. She needs to learn synergy within her family and relate to its routines and rhythm. She will; she is young, she just needs time and lots of "good girls" and treats indeed. Now spayed, chipped and beginning vax.

Dior needs a secure garden, occupation and care. She must have got into unloving hands to be found stray and unclaimed. She has so much love on offer ... and just needs a focus and she will win love through her goodness. She presents as having a fairly sound background; no 'issues' or baggage of great worth we feel. Ready like a young foal to learn the ropes and make 'the family pet' of a very worthy family.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Dior Staffie x 18 months Gatwick W Sussex.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dior was given the chance of a day out of kennels by one of our volunteer kennel walkers and here is their update:







Dior's day out - her tail didn't stop wagging - apart from sleeping on the way back to the kennels!

Dior is a fun loving girl - she wants to say hello to everyone & everything, once the initial excitement wears off, settles down very nicely! She does mouth and jump - but that's youth for you, she responds well to the ahh, or sshh noises and soon stops! She wants to play with any dogs she meets. She has obviously been loved - as she welcomes everyone with a wag and bouncing to say hello. She sits and gives her paw for a treat. We think she will learn quickly given a bit of time and love as all she wants to do is please. Overall a very happy little girl, she'll make someone a lovely friend.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lovely Miss Dior...so keen to get out on her walk at the kennels..and 
settled into the perfect dog!








































Still looking for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dior went out for a walk today:

*Super model*

























In-fur-red

















The stunning and the stunned!

















She is still waiting in kennels for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dior's afternoon in whilst Lynne cleans






Dior was quiet and Lynne would go find her and there she would be just peace .. with one exception when a cat walked by the bay window!!! :roll:


Always the super model ...


Dior is still looking for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We had some new volunteer walkers down at the kennels today. Here is their update on Dior and a few pics:

Thanks Alison for showing us the ropes today.

Dior was a delight to take out today. She wasnt impressed by the weather and she loved being picked up and given a cuddle to avoid the big water puddle!

She was great at the pub while we had a coffee and also coped very well with the noisy traffic when we walked back.

Here are some photos


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from the kennels ...

"Dior was desperate to go out for a walk today. She was initially very excited but soon calmed down.

She was a bit shocked to meet sheep in a field during her walk today. She was un-nerved by them and refused to walk past them.

Going over the stiles was a challenge as she wasn't keen on getting her feet wet in the puddles and tried to go through it!

By the end of the walk she was more settled and we had a quick cuddle in the field before we headed back to the kennels".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Cathy, Tina D & I both had some time walking Dior yesterday. She is such a responsive girl and it's so easy to get her to focus on you. First time I've really got to see her properly and she is one of the two that I would have taken home with me had I the right circumstances. I love them all, but there are always a few that stand out and you make a connection with.

Tina D did see her in action today though - thankfully! She was in the process of climbing over the top of the kennels into Marie's! Fortunately Tina managed to catch her in the act and she has been moved to stop her antics!

Here is the cheeky monkey ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mothering Sunday and Lynne chose Dior as the dear soul she wanted to spend time with.


































"My heart bleeds, she has lost so much weight and waits.. waits and waits ... she is a fantastic dog so why no home? What can you say to our dogs when they gaze into your eyes and they dig their heels in as you walk towards the kennel block? Hold on, hold on, we love you".

Dior would really benefit from a foster home and some TLC until her forever home is found.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our volunteers took Dior our of kennels for the day ...

"Last week we had a pleasure of this young lady joining us on the day trip to Petworth Park,she is a dream dog-good with other dogs loves people, great to look at..she is very confident and curious dog,being around her is a real fun"!






*Dior is still looking for a foster or forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dior really is the dog who is inexplicably still with us. She has got everything - looks, dog skills, people skills, general temperament etc.

Someone is really missing out here.

She was a sweetheart and helped Harry out with his social and dating skills today!



They shared kisses and she even tolerated some untoward advances from him.


----------



## kristyleigh (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi were abouts are you in the uk as interested??
:thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dior is in kennels near Gatwick, Surrey. We home to London & the Counties and further afield to the right home


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dior...still looking for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteers:

I got a lovely welcome from Dior today - she's so friendly, bubbly and her tail wags non-stop. She can jump pretty high in her kennel, so now has a pallet on the top to stop her from jumping over into the paddock!

Dior has plenty of energy and after putting on her lead, I found myself at the kitchen door waiting to go outside before I knew it. I don't think my feet touched the ground!

After a few minutes, I handed Dior over to new walker Nikki and although she was strong on the lead to start with, she did slow down a bit and wasn't difficult for Nikki to manage.

We met a few people and a few dogs - she was great with all.

When we got back to the kennels, I opened the boot of my car and in she jumped!


Here she is with Nikki, Charles and Kate:



It surely can't be long before Dior finds her home - she's got so much going for her, lovely girl!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Claire  a new volunteer kennel walker:

Well.... I went away for a week and when I came back there was a new glamour puss (well glamour dog!!) in town!

Dior was strong on the lead at first, but has manners, I asked her to sit when she pulled and she did that lovely 'sitwithyerbumjusthoveringabovetheground' kind of sit! LOL!

Looking thoughtful ....









Looking for cheese!!









and wash down the cheese with a little chateau puddle!!










Dior was not really interested in me, but this was probably because she had not met me before. She was strong at first, but settled well and responded to commands of sit, heel and paw. Lovely girl!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from a volunteer, Gemma:

We met the lovely Dior today, she came out with Cassie and Shadow and loved having Shadows attention the whole way round! She's a lovely dog and so gorgeous too. She got to go out again with Shadow when Liz popped down so hopefully she's had a really good day today!



















* Dior needs a foster home until her forever home finds her! *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Darling Dior is still patiently waiting in boarding kennels for either a foster home or her forever home! She has been with us in rescue since September 2009 - that's 10 months of a kennel life! Forever home where are you?!!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Darling Dior is still patiently waiting in boarding kennels for either a foster home or her forever home! She has been with us in rescue since September 2009 - that's 10 months of a kennel life! Forever home where are you?!!!


aww bless her she seems like such a sweetheart and is a real cutie


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from ClaireG, one of our kennel walking volunteers:

"Miss Dior









....hiding behind a piece of bracken !!









I love Dior, she has a gigantic personality. Needs to get into a forever home or foster so she can be reminded of her manners! She is a little opportunist and will never miss a chance to check out what's on the kitchen work tops!

She is young, so desperately in need of stability and guidance to mould her into a well mannered adult dog. She is so good with other dogs, I could picture her leading the way at fun time with canine friends!

Such a baby still".

*Dior is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from some TLC in a foster home until her forever home comes along. Could you foster her?*


----------

